# How many calories doing turbo training?



## jay clock (1 Dec 2009)

I have borrowed a turbo trainer to see how it goes before buying one (Cyleops Fluid 2). I set myself the target of 30 mins steady ride but managed an hour (a full hour of Top Gear!).

How does the energy expended compare with being on the road? Presumably less effort from having no wind resistance, but more effort through non stop pedalling?

I like to keep a mileage (kilometrage) and calorie log (I use 32 cals per km as a measure), so how would one hour on the turbo compare with an hour of cycling? My usual lunchtime one hour ride is around 26 hilly km in one hour

Thinking hats on please!


----------



## Bill Gates (1 Dec 2009)

Depends entirely on your training routine; much like any ride on the road, only on the turbo your weight is irrelevant. Does it matter?


----------



## jimboalee (1 Dec 2009)

http://www.saris.com/t-sciencePower.aspx?skinid=2

I've been on their website.

They've got Robbie Ventura. That's good.

Watch the videos further down in "Power 101 - movies" list.

http://www.saris.com/flash/Player files/viewPower.html?clip=measuring_power_v2.swf

Learn what the guy is telling you and you'll never have to ask a question on CycleChat ever again.

Learn all of the Cyclops website and you'll never come back to CycleChat.


----------



## Bill Gates (1 Dec 2009)

jimboalee said:


> http://www.saris.com/t-sciencePower.aspx?skinid=2
> 
> I've been on their website.
> 
> ...



What's keeping you? 

Sorry I couldn't resist that. Please ignore


----------



## jimboalee (1 Dec 2009)

Bill Gates said:


> What's keeping you?



Someone has to sit and point to the right places. 

I don't own a turbo. I'm a member of a gym where they have upright bikes with Watts readouts ( although I reckon they need calibrating soon ).

I did have use of a Motorcycle chassis dynamometer ( Triumph M/Cs ) which could simulate down to 80kg inertia.

It needed some coeffs for the roadload polynomial. Thankfully, my job was Vehicle Dynamicist and the coeffs were easily acquired.


Must admit, Cyclops website is damned professional. If I ever decide to buy a turbo, they will be high on the list.


----------



## Breedon (1 Dec 2009)

jimboalee said:


> which could simulate down to 80kg inertia.
> 
> It needed some coeffs for the roadload polynomial. Thankfully, my job was Vehicle Dynamicist and the coeffs were easily acquired.



errr...what


----------



## jimboalee (2 Dec 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Someone has to sit and point to the right places.
> 
> I don't own a turbo. I'm a member of a gym where they have upright bikes with Watts readouts ( although I reckon they need calibrating soon ).
> 
> ...



A "Rolling road" to you.

£100,000 worth of 'Big Boy's toy', not a piddly little turbo trainer with 'cook book' maths.

Y = (C1 x X^2)+(C2 x X)+(C3) is a polynomial equation for fitting a curve.

C1, C2 and C3 are the coefficients which need to be calculated.


The Cycleops probably uses 

Pf = ( Crr x (W/375) x V ) + ( CdA x (V^2/391) * (V/375) )


----------



## jay clock (2 Dec 2009)

> The Cycleops probably uses
> 
> Pf = ( Crr x (W/375) x V ) + ( CdA x (V^2/391) * (V/375) )


great - that's really clear now!


----------



## jimboalee (2 Dec 2009)

CycleOps PowerBeam Pro.

Now that's more like it..... Chassis dyno' for a bicycle.


----------



## jimboalee (2 Dec 2009)

jimboalee said:


> CycleOps PowerBeam Pro.
> 
> Now that's more like it..... Chassis dyno' for a bicycle.



Had a quick scan thru the instruction manual on pdf

Input your total weight. The software has a 'generic' road load curve.

Set the unit to 'Ride' mode and Slope = 0.
You now have a Road Load Simulation chassis dynomometer.

Increase the Slope to a max 10% and it simulates the hill.

£800. ???? That's two years of gym fees. Choices, choices.


----------

